# I won the Hello Kitty competition



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

Hi there, 

I know I'm not a regular poster here (maybe I should be?) but I wanted to tell someone who would actually understand my excitement, that won a prize in the Hello Kitty "instant win" competition! 

Random, huh? I got an email from MAC two days ago saying that I had won and that they had distributed my prize. 

I only entered once and didn't even think I had won anything, wasn't the comp in Feb or something?

Anyhoo, so yes. Just wanted to share my excitement really.


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

I've been to the PO to get my prize (I say me, I sent my boyfriend *blush*) and here goes! 

The Hello Kitty lashes

Lucky Tom quad

Big Bow lipstick
Cute-ster lipstick
Fresh Brew lipstick

Tahitian Sand beauty powder

Mimmy lipglass
Sweet strawberry lipglass
Nice to be nice lipglass

Kitty power glitter eyeliner
Her glitz
Glitterpuss
Girl groove

Popster tinted lip conditioner

Tippy blush - I'm most excited about this I think

Plush lash mascara. 

I'm overwhelmed at MAC's generosity. I emailed the lady that emailed me to say I'd won - is that too sad? 

I know I'll just be playing with my MAC all day today now! Eeeeeek.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 16, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## nunu (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Christina983 (May 16, 2009)

thats awesome, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

Thank you so much. 

I'm even stupidly excited about the box it came in, it's not the usual matt black carboard thing, it's more like a shiny black shoebox with MAC on top. 

I will be using it for all my MAC packaging that I don't have the heart to get rid of (i've never thrown a MAC product box away...).


----------



## jungleland (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations!
I love Sweet Strawberry!
Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## darklocke (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations! Enjoy your winnings!


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

I have tried a few things this morning and I am in love with Mimmy and the lashes! I've also never used Plush lash before and it's amazing!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 16, 2009)

Congrats, lucky gal!  How exciting.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blinkymei (May 16, 2009)

congrats! you are so lucky!


----------



## mizzbeba (May 16, 2009)

That is super awesome.  Thanks for letting us know.  I always wonder if real people win these kinds of drawings and it's nice to hear that real people do!  Have fun!!!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 16, 2009)

awesome indeed! Arent unexpected gifts simply the best?! enjoy!


----------



## CosmePro (May 16, 2009)

WOW!!  That is sooo cool!  CONGRATS and ENJOY


----------



## MissResha (May 16, 2009)

WOW!!! thats so cool! congrats hun! enjoy your goodies


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

fabulous what a great prize!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MissAlly (May 16, 2009)

Lucky duck~!


----------



## jenntoz (May 16, 2009)

Thats great congrats!!! I love that someone from specktra won


----------



## Curly1908 (May 16, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 16, 2009)

That is awesome :-D I love love loved this collection, the lashes I think are my favorite part! :-D


----------



## NeonKitty (May 16, 2009)

Am I the only one checking their e-mail right now? LOL

Congrats! Thats a HUGE prize!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 16, 2009)

that is amazing! congrats!!!


----------



## johnnylove57 (May 16, 2009)

Cool prize! Even more cool if are you hello kitty lover


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I've been wearing the eyeshadows, blush, lipstick and lipglass today and I am loving it. I really do adore the plush lash now - it's the least clumpy mascara I've ever used. 

It's just weird how long they left it after the competition to let me know and to ship out!


----------



## lukinamama (May 16, 2009)

Congrats!enjoy your HK goodies


----------



## minnie_moo (May 16, 2009)

Wow, what an amazing prize! I keep debating whether or not I need to buy Tippy..!


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minnie_moo* 

 
_Wow, what an amazing prize! I keep debating whether or not I need to buy Tippy..!_

 
Tippy is really nice but you only need the tiniest amount and a lot of blending. It's quite special.


----------



## nikki (May 16, 2009)

Wow!!  Congratulations!  What an awesome prize---you got a lot of great stuff!!!!!


----------



## xKiKix (May 16, 2009)

omg, congrats! have fun with the prizes


----------



## gitts (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations girl, what a win!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 16, 2009)

WOW! Congrats!!! You are so lucky to win the Hello Kitty Mild!


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 17, 2009)

congrats!!!! you are so so lucky!! enjoy playing with all of your hello kitty goodies


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2009)

wow! that's great news! you got some fantastic goodies! hope you enjoy them all!


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 17, 2009)

That's awesome! You should post the photo. Enjoy your prizes!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 17, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy the goodies!!  That's quite a gift.


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 17, 2009)

Pictures!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 17, 2009)

Lucky!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## buddhy (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheBlueberry* 

 
_That's awesome! You should post the photo. Enjoy your prizes!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaBruja760* 

 
_Pictures!!!_

 
I will charge my camera and give it a go! There are quite a few boxes!!!


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!! Enjoy!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 17, 2009)

Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy your fab new goodies!


----------



## TamiChoi (May 17, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (May 17, 2009)

Thats great & welcome to the forums


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 19, 2009)

Omg yeyyy!!! Enjoy!


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (May 19, 2009)

how lovely for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy it !!


----------



## onionbooty (May 19, 2009)

Congrats!  Enjoy your goodies


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 20, 2009)

cool! i didn't know MAC gave out random free stuff


----------



## MiCHiE (May 20, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## buddhy (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_cool! i didn't know MAC gave out random free stuff_

 
That's kind of how competitions work! But yeah, it's cool and I've loved having the products these last few days.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 20, 2009)

Wow, I am glad someone from specktra won! Congrats! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## ambicion6 (May 22, 2009)

Very cool!!!! cant wait to see pics!


----------



## amber_j (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Enjoy all your lovely goodies. I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## vuittongirl (May 24, 2009)

great prize, congrats!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2009)

Congrats - Enjoy the goodies!


----------

